

OpenLoopz: Getting Things Done on Android - pdrummond
http://sites.google.com/a/iode.co.uk/openloopz/walkthrough

======
ig1
It looks neat, web-syncing would be critical for me though.

On a broader note, I think you're targeting the wrong market. You're pitching
it at the GTD market, people who understand phrases like "Open loops", but
most lifehackers already have a a favourite GTD tool.

I think you'd be much better off trying to target your app at the mainstream,
doing so would give you a huge upside potential which you would never see in
the GTD market.

